# Tanoe Reed Blue Monday Exclusives West Virginia



## whiteluv (Apr 29, 2011)

Are these good breeders? Page Title

someone on another forum was talking about them so i looked and found an add on puppy find. i emailed but she said she didnt' have time for pics and that the dgo looked the same as the add????

my sister told me to use google and lots of bad things came up so i don't know. We are looking at another breeder (no website) here local in florida.

anyone here of this breeder? also read that more than one breed is probably a puppymill. dont know why they wont send me pics..hiding something?

anyone workwtih them before?
we only want a nice little pet / boy or girl for our izzy (8yrsold furbaby))

i am thinking i should not bother wth this one

thanks all loves!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

whiteluv said:


> Are these good breeders? Page Title
> 
> someone on another forum was talking about them so i looked and found an add on puppy find. i emailed but she said she didnt' have time for pics and that the dgo looked the same as the add????
> 
> ...


I think you're absolutely right. I would look elsewhere. Check the AMA website for their list of reputable breeders. Not all of the reputable breeders are on that site, but you really can't go wrong if you start there.


----------

